# SF123A vs CR123A



## hide (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, I recently bought myself a Surefire LX2 Lumamax and it comes with SF123A batteries as standard. I have a box of Energizer CR123A's that I'd like to use when these run out, but will they be able to provide the current needed to power the light?


----------



## paulr (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, the Energizers will be fine. We have a forum section devoted to batteries and electronics (your post should go there) and if you look at the CR123A Shootout thread there are comparisons between lots of brands of batteries. The Surefire cells may be a few percent better but Energizers come out fairly good.

Welcome to CPF by the way.

The batteries forum is here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## RTTR (Mar 6, 2010)

They are nearly identical in performance and runtime, the Surefires may have the slight edge but either way Energizers are a recommended brand. I personally buy Surefire batteries because locally I can get them for $4.97 for 2 at Lowe's vs $10 for 2 Energizers anywhere else. Although I've been meaning to buy a 12 pack box of the Surefire batteries to have a bunch on hand.

The SF123A part of the Surefire batteries is just their product code, they are just a quality CR123, can use them in any CR123 device


----------



## hide (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you for the quick replies, must have missed the battery section on the forum! That's good news, no need to buy some more batteries then.


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 6, 2010)

As long as you stick with an American-made 123 battery for use in your SureFire then you should be fine.

Regards,
Tempest


----------

